

Ask HN: Do you use shared spreadsheets at your office? - krakaukiosk

Are you organizing your work by sharing spreadsheets with your colleagues? If so, what&#x27;s the purpose of these shared spreadsheets? e.g. do you use shared spreadsheets to organize your office space?
======
tobinharris
We keep a spreadsheet of acceptance tests for each app we make. Like this:

[http://imgur.com/EDqTnrw](http://imgur.com/EDqTnrw)

It's Google docs, so lots of us can work through the tests at the same time.

We also have shared spreadsheets for project story estimating, cashflow
forecasts and profit and loss forecasts.

------
idoh
Let's see: \- passwords (terrible, I know) \- funnel analytics \- list of SDKs
in apps

